# Altiverb? Abbey Road IRs?



## tmm (Aug 3, 2014)

Does anyone know if Altiverb 7 comes with IRs taken from any of the Abbey Road studios? I didn't see it in the list on their site.

If not, are there other products / IR packs available that do?

I've just recently realized that a few of my favorite recordings (most recent being JNH's Maleficent) were recorded there, and I'd love to try 'placing' my instruments there.

Thanks!


----------



## Rctec (Aug 3, 2014)

I hope Abbey Road isn't stupid enough to let someone make a convolution... Then again, whose setup? Shawn Murphy? Peter Cobbin? Simon Rhodes?


----------



## re-peat (Aug 4, 2014)

And I hope that, someday, people grow out of the delusional stupidity which suggests that IR’s of famous places are somehow able to impart some the revered sound of these locations (and the inspired musical activity which occurred there) onto samples processed with those IR’s.

Even if Abbey Road were to release a complete and fully authorized set of expertly captured IR’s of their studios, we ― with our ridiculous samples, our plugins and our clumsy programmed instruments ― still wouldn’t be a nano-inch closer than where we are today to producing mixes which, through their sound and musical impact, bring “Abbey Road” (as a 'symbol' for outstanding-musicmaking-and-soundrecording) to mind.

You only have to try programming the NI Abbey Road drums ― a sample library which, or so they say anyway, has that sound and that space captured ― and attempt to create a drumtrack with it that could have been lifted from one of your favourite Abbey Road recordings, to realize how utterly preposterous and silly the idea of “capturing famous rooms” is. No matter how skilled you are in programming these drums, you always end up with a track of drumoïd noises in an artificial performance that is, in every single one of its aspects, the complete antithesis of everything that Abbey Road stands for.
What we’ve come to associate Abbey Road with ― and for many of us that would be: an almost iconic level of musical creativity and inventive curiosity and expertise ― is something that is completely beyond the reach of IR-microphones, samples and computer algorithms.

You can’t sample Abbey Road (or any other studio for that matter, legendary or otherwise). I mean, you can’t sample “the thing” that has made Abbey Road Abbey Road. In fact, the idea itself, in all its idiotic hubris, is an insult to the entire Abbey Road-tradition, a tradition built on genuine talent, complete passion and ground-breaking, pioneering creativity.

The closest you can get to bringing Abbey Road into your productions, it seems to me, is by making the best possible music you can, and giving it all your love, sense of adventure, imagination and care to try and make it sound as good as you can. _Abbey Road in spirit_, that is the closest we can, and should, aim for.

_


----------

